# Getting a Job In Australia



## Kevan Sangster (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I work in the Recruitment industry in Australia , and am an expat myself, so I thought I would pass on some advice on the job market currently.

In the past (ie. pre GFC) it was quite common to be able to secure a job in Australia from overseas via the 457 Business Visa. A number of professions were showing a shills shortage and employers were actively targeting overseas candidates to fill their vacancies.

In recent times however, the job market in Australia has slowed (apart from in the resources sector), and as such employers are now much more reluctant to sponsor candidates from overseas directly on to a 457 visa (unless you have specialist mining skills), as there are plenty of available workers locally in most professions. 

So what does this mean to you? Well, my advice at present is that it is much easier to find a role in Australia when you are already here and a permanent resident. That may sound obvious but a lot of people are still trying to secure a role from overseas and getting very frustrated with the lack of response. Most recruiters (both from agencies and companies), wont seriously consider overseas candidates who require sponsorship at present unless they are really struggling to find a suitable candidate; so you are better applying for PR (which takes longer but is also less restrictive when you have it), and making the move THEN finding a job. This is often a leap of faith but most people with professional qualifications and good english skills get a suitable role within 3 months of arriving at present.

Anyway, hope that helps and feel free to post back with any questions.

Kevan


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

If you can through some light on the recruitment process in Aus then that would be helpful. I have never been to Aus and have applied for PR; am in my last stage of getting PR (keeping my fingers crossed).

I have stayed in US and have fair idea on UK as well but need to know about AUS. 

1. Generally how long it takes for a company to reply / call back if he/she is selected?
2. Do they communicate if you are not selected?
3. Anyone who struggled for more than couple of months to find a job?

Also, what are the expectation of AUS organizations from the person coming for the first time (definitely with experience). I mean, how they see a person looking for a job for the first time in AUS.

Thanks.


----------



## yappie (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for that Kevan. I am actually arriving in Adelaide next month to start my job hunt, but planning on settling in Melbourne. I work as a senior IT auditor, but fit just as well in information security roles as well general BA roles.

Do you know of any agencies that would have roles I could fit into? And I am not even particular about the level I start off at, as I understand its sometimes hard to join at the level you want because you don't have "local experience". Maybe even you / your agency could help me 

Looking forward to hearing from you,
Yappie


----------



## RSR410 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Kevan for such a valuable thread!!!

I am planning to move to adelaide in august on 475 visa. It would be very beneficial for us If you please tell about the chances of getting IT jobs for this kind of visa holders.


----------



## noorix (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Kevan, 

I already have GSM 175 visa and planning migrate in a couple of months. I am a software project manager. What is your advice in terms of job hunt. Is it possible to secure a job offshore before I migrate? However, I am having a hard time getting any response, probably because my contact number and address being offshore on my resume.

What is your advice in this case?

Regards,
Murtaza



Kevan Sangster said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I work in the Recruitment industry in Australia , and am an expat myself, so I thought I would pass on some advice on the job market currently.
> 
> ...


----------

